

From Blackhat: NoSQL and No Security - mey
http://www.securosis.com/blog/nosql-and-no-security

======
lhnn
How is this not higher? I'm not an expert, but they're saying that most of the
NoSQL tools and Node.js are incredibly insecure.

~~~
mey
No idea. I'm personally curious to know how many of these javascript/json
based solution use eval for parsing.

